# Bye bye batteries (OKR passthrough mod)



## Alex (3/8/15)

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/3fkoc1/bye_bye_batteries_okr_passthrough_mod/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## moonunit (3/8/15)

Very cool! Perfect for vaping at the desk. They could have made the mod box a whole lot smaller but I'm sure that will come with time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

